# Old Photos of People Celebrating New Year in New York City



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2017)

That's New Yorkers celebrating New Year in the past.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2017)

Vintage 1940's Tin New Year's Eve Noise-Makers


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 30, 2017)

New Year's Eve celebration at Restaurant Martin in New York City, 1906/1907
(How did the ladies keep their hats from being knocked off?)


----------



## Temperance (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you all for sharing these photos, their wonderful.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 9, 2018)

*Cool pictures, but when I first saw the thread title, all I saw was "Old people celebrating New Year in New York City."*


----------

